# Dirac's Mathias Johansson on room as well as speaker correction and more...



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Those interested in digital signal processing may watch this video interview that provides details about Dirac Live, including its limitations, as well as other subjects like a loudspeaker conceived from scratch for DSP processing, active room treatment in our future and more...
https://twit.tv/shows/home-theater-geeks/episodes/269?autostart=false

(for some reason this video freezed with my Thunderbird so I had to use another browser)
thanks for your time 
Flavio


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Flak said:


> Those interested in digital signal processing may watch this video interview that provides details about Dirac Live, including its limitations, as well as other subjects like a loudspeaker conceived from scratch for DSP processing, active room treatment in our future and more...
> https://twit.tv/shows/home-theater-geeks/episodes/269?autostart=false
> 
> (for some reason this video freezed with my Thunderbird so I had to use another browser)
> ...


Watched this last night. Very interesting discussion and very informative. Hoping to get my hands on some Dirac Live gear in the near future.

FYI - I viewed it on Home Theater Geek's Youtube channel. That may work better for most browsers.


----------

